# Breaking one of these things in half.



## furioso (Apr 20, 2011)

Alright, stupid questions come from stupid people, and this stupid guy has one.

What's the best way for two ******** to pull apart a case 1290 diesel? A little bird told me the clutch in these things doesn't bolt to the flywheel, so pulling the butt half away from the top half won't be a problem because of splines turning and buggering it in there, is this true? Don't come back and tell me i got to go borrow a thingy-ma-jig or nothing, i got trucks, tools, and manpower; where do i begin?


----------

